# Current USA Satellite LED Plus?



## _Rob (2 Mar 2015)

Hello, has anyone looked into these lights? Current I have only found them on amazon.com but am thinking about getting one shipped to the UK, to test before I buy a second one.

I don't know a huge amount about LED lights, but they seem to use a common Ultra bright 6500K led which has 1000 Lumens with 36 par at 12" and 28 par at 18" (24"-36" Model).

Once I have 2 of of these will this be enough light for a high tech setup? For the price and all the features(I will probably never use) they seem like a pretty good deal, as long as import duty/tax isn't horrendous. Amazon are currently estimating £13 "Import fee deposit" at the checkout page, which should be the only charge I will encounter if I have read all of their documentation correctly.

Thanks


----------



## alto (2 Mar 2015)

Are you looking at the "Plus Pro" (newest addition to the line) or  the "LED +" (shops were offering special pricing on these just before the "Plus Pro's" arrived).
What are your tank dimensions? these lights don't deliver the same intensity as the Kessils/Ecotechs etc
In case you've not seen this comparison page from Current USA - I don't recall the lifetime on these LED's (10 000 or 50 000)


----------



## _Rob (2 Mar 2015)

I am looking at the LED + 24" model to fit on a ADA 60P, I have looked through some of the Q&A's on the amazon page and someone has mentioned that this model fits fine on the 60P. If I remember correctly I did see a video which featured the box which said 50 000 hours.


----------



## _Rob (2 Mar 2015)

I have just been looking at the Plus Pro edition and it looks very nice. The only problem is that don't ship to the UK.


----------



## alto (2 Mar 2015)

Note the LED upgrade, you might contact the company directly about when they'll be shipping this model out ... are you looking for a version complete with plugs etc or will you do that yourself?


----------



## _Rob (2 Mar 2015)

I'll probably just swap the plugs myself. I found a seller on ebay which will ship to the UK with $40 import charges.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (28 Jul 2015)

_Rob said:


> I have just been looking at the Plus Pro edition and it looks very nice. The only problem is that don't ship to the UK.



I just tried to order one of these from Amazon and also got the message that they can't ship it to my address in the UK.

Has anyone found one for sale in the UK yet? If so where please?

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (31 Jul 2015)

*Current USA Satellite LED Plus*

These lights can't be bought in the UK they are only sold in USA You can get them on eBay but there is a big shipping cost and if it arrives broken you have to pay the shipping costs again to send it back, NOT IMPRESSED!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_f...&_nkw=Current+USA+Satellite+LED+Plus&_sacat=0

Steve


----------



## JohnC (12 Aug 2015)

i just got a plus pro. very happy with it.

the plus is about the same as a single t5 (approx) the pro is the better unit. read my thread for more details if you have not already.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (2 Sep 2015)

Hi JohnC,

How are you getting on with this LED, are you happy with it, any difference in plant growth? Have you got any photos of this on your setup?

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## roadmaster (2 Sep 2015)

I use the current satellite plus model along with Finnex Fugeray planted plus on 80 U.S. gal low tech.
Gives me medium light and I do like the feature on the satellite plus that when selected ,slowly run's through all the color's of the spectrum which I use sometimes at night when guest's wish to view the tank while visiting.
Fishes hate the lightning strikes feature however.


----------



## MrHidley (2 Sep 2015)

Been using one of these for the last couple of months, very happy with it. Plenty of pictures of the tank in my journal http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/james-60p.37515/


----------

